

Google has been rolling out Chrome beta to some stable channel users - rdebeasi
http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/chrome/zmgiVCv9X0A/mgic_gvYJwUJ

======
rdebeasi
Apparently this began in early December:
[http://productforums.google.com/d/msg/chrome/zmgiVCv9X0A/HXm...](http://productforums.google.com/d/msg/chrome/zmgiVCv9X0A/HXmhMIYzc1YJ)

